# Ithpark was geht da?



## Roudy-Radler (21. September 2012)

Hi,

mehr oder weniger zufällig habe ich einen Zeitungsartikel und ein Youtubevideo zu einer MTB-Strecke am/im Ith gefunden.

Hier im Forum finde ich dazu nix.

Gern würde ich hier Infos sammeln. Wer weiß hilfreiches?

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## Evel Knievel (22. September 2012)

Ich hab die 3 Jungs die dort buddeln, letzte Woche am Ü30 getroffen. Die meinten aber, dass sie noch ne Menge zu tun haben.
Bis jetzt ist wohl sowas wie ein normaler Singletrail fertig, ohne viele Bauten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (26. September 2012)

Weiß jemand an welchen Teil vom Ith der Park ensteht?
Gerne auch per PM wenn noch nciht öffentlich.


----------



## oxysept (26. September 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mehr oder weniger zufällig habe ich einen Zeitungsartikel und ein Youtubevideo zu einer MTB-Strecke am/im Ith gefunden.
> 
> ...



Bin auch ab und zu mit dem mtb im Ith unterwegs (i.d.r. auf dem Kammweg zwischen Holzen Segelflugplatz und Ockensen).
[BTW: ist das Kammwegstück zwischen Coppenbrügge und dem Steinbruch an der L425 "gesperrt" oder darf es befahren werden?]
Bis auf Artikel über den Ith-Hils-Wanderweg ist mir nichts in der Alfelder-Zeitung aufgefallen. http://www.ith-hils-weg.de/

Kannst du bitte den Zeitungsartikel einscannen und als PDF hier hoch laden oder ihn zusammen mit dem Youtube-Video als link einfügen?

Edit: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIWRWv8D66Y&feature=related"]Ith-Park CoppenbrÃ¼gge - YouTube[/nomedia] gefunden.


----------



## Wrangler (1. November 2012)

Hi!

Infos und News gibt's auf der Facebook Seite:

https://www.facebook.com/ithkopfpark

Das Youtube Video ist übrigens direkt nach den ersten Spatenstichen entstanden. Etwas mehr ist dann mittlerweile doch passiert 
War nur mal so nen Probe-Edit um meine Soundtrack-Idee zu testen...


----------



## Deleted 25931 (22. Februar 2013)

Hi,

wie ist denn der Stand der Dinge im Moment?

gruß


----------

